# 65 gallons low tech



## Tsigania (19 Feb 2012)

Hi again, it´s been some time since last post. I started this long desired low tech after moving to my new house, hope you mates like it and looking forward to recive some input! 
Not quite sure on the dosing... 
As you can see a piece of wood released tanins and the water is amber colour, something I don´t dislike so far.
Sory about not concealing lights and equipment but I am a lousy photographer...
Cheers, Javier.

Here the specs:

150x40x30 cm / 300 litres - 65 gallons
Lighting: 3 x 40 watt spiral bulb
CO2 - None
Filtration: Eheim Lyberty 150 (500 or so L/H) on the left - Atman 3335 canister filter on the right
Fertilisation routine: 3,75 gr KNO3 - 0,75 gr KH2PO4 - 1,3 MgSo4 - 5 ml CSM+B solution (solution concentration from James Planted Tank site)

Flora:
Echinodorus kleiner bar
Echinodorus ? 
Echinodorus amazonicus ?
Bolbitis heudelotii
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne Ciliata
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne Albida
Cryptocoryne nevillii
Sagitaria subulata
Echinodorus tenellus
Microsorum pteropus narrow, windelow
Cladophora aegagrophila
Pogostemon helferi
Vallisneria nana

Fauna: 
5 Pterophyllum scalare
Apistogramma commbrae
30 Paracheirodon axelrodi
Otocinclus
Hyphessobrycon eques
Palaemonetes argentinus
Melanoides tuberculata
Physa acuta

The pics:


----------



## somethingfishy (19 Feb 2012)

no sage advice as im really new to this ... but wanted to say i really like the tank haha yet another journal that has made me rethink my set up


----------



## alpha 30 (19 Feb 2012)

The tank height isn't to small for Pterophyllum scalare?
Anyway,very natural and nice tank.Good work!


----------



## Tsigania (19 Feb 2012)

alpha 30 said:
			
		

> The tank height isn't to small for Pterophyllum scalare?
> Anyway,very natural and nice tank.Good work!



Well, I have to correct myself since there is only a pair of scalare! are you refering to the hight of the tank? cheers!


----------



## alpha 30 (20 Feb 2012)

Yes,the hight.Your fish are mature?The tank hight is 30 cm or I understand wrong?Never keep Angelfish so I'm just asking.Cheers.


----------



## Tsigania (20 Feb 2012)

alpha 30 said:
			
		

> Yes,the hight.Your fish are mature?The tank hight is 30 cm or I understand wrong?Never keep Angelfish so I'm just asking.Cheers.



Shame on me, I am wrong again ... tank size is 150x50x40 hight being 50cm. Cheers!


----------



## alpha 30 (20 Feb 2012)

My bad too,I didn't pay attention,you wrote 300 l but I see only the dimensions so I'm sorry.
Now is okay,like I said,great set-up.Cheers!


----------



## Tsigania (12 Mar 2012)

Hi, new pics!









Ludwigia peploides





Cheers! Javier


----------

